# Is a coupling a "tubing termination"?



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

2ND term apprentice question:

358.30 (a) says emt must be fastened within 3 ft of j-boxes, cabinets, etc. and "other tubing terminations". Does that include couplings?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

madrone48 said:


> 2ND term apprentice question:
> 
> 358.30 (a) says emt must be fastened within 3 ft of j-boxes, cabinets, etc. and "other tubing terminations". Does that include couplings?


 
What do you think?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Nope


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> What do you think?


I say no, but my jw says yes.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Used to not now is what I learned from this site. I knew it was not now but still interesting.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

madrone48 said:


> I say no, but my jw says yes.


 
I agree with you.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

madrone48 said:


> I say no, but my jw says yes.


 
Have him show you in the code book where this is stated. Make sure he identifies the actual words stating what a termination is, the definition of a coupling/connector/tubing and how tubing can be terminated.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you ever have terminations in couplings?


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

If this is something that has changed, then I'm not surprised. He's been in the trade for nearly 40 years.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

smiley mcrib said:


> Do you ever have terminations in couplings?


Sometimes there are no terminations in a "c", but you still treat it like a j-box.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

madrone48 said:


> Sometimes there are no terminations in a "c", but you still treat it like a j-box.


 
Can any old "C" be treated like a "J-Box" or do some of them have something special that allows terminations in the C condulet?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Journeyman must have never been on s big pipe job. Ive never been on one where strut racks were closer together than 8' intervals


I worked with a residential journeyman during my apprenticeship. Code says "fitting.". After I proved him wrong, he said "you are right. When you work with me I want straps on both sides of couplings.". Can't argue with that, good enough for me


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

rlc3854 said:


> Can any old "C" be treated like a "J-Box" or do some of them have something special that allows terminations in the C condulet?


 Inside volume. Calculate your box fill


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

...from Mike Holt:
http://www.mikeholt.com/reprint_request.php?url=http://mikeholt.com/graphics/348-13.gif
[Code section is not a typo..it's NEC '99]










..from the 2011 NECH


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Celtic said:


> ...from Mike Holt:
> http://www.mikeholt.com/reprint_request.php?url=http://mikeholt.com/graphics/348-13.gif
> [Code section is not a typo..it's NEC '99]
> 
> ...


Quit confusing the issue with pictures:jester:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Pictures are worth a thousand...oh crap I was wrongs....lol


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand...oh crap I was wrongs....lol


I was already involved in 1000 post debate about this issue....the madness had to be stopped before it started :thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

lol I hear you there!


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry guys. I found the other threads. Thanks for playing along though!


----------

